# Silikes



## Jstew (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got a pod of silk worms and I'm going to give it my best shot at breeding them, I'm gonna have some happy fat critters! Having reptiles sure does brake the bank..


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha they can be a pain the adults only live for a few days my biggest problem was getting them to emerge from caccons at the same time.


----------



## Jstew (Apr 23, 2013)

I know :/ if I run in to difficulties I'm going to have a feast for everyone so I don't waste all that time and money


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea, lol keep the eggs in a warm place I never used a incubator


----------

